# WOW>>> The new Chevy is way stronger than the ford



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I cant believe what happens to the Ford.....

Big differance in strength...


----------



## pheasantfarmer (Nov 20, 2009)

wow the bed on the f-350...


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

chevy commercial. Don't forget to think of that too.

Amazing how the ford flexed!!! Yikes


----------



## Shaw (Sep 7, 2009)

I seen this last night. I was going to post it, but i didnt want to. I m a Ford guy and I hate to said that Chevy has the better truck all around.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't believe. Only I will believe after these have 200K miles and still driveable.

Have 99 F250 5.4L with 246K miles and still running.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I drive in ditches.....like every other truck owner. How about real world situations? If I'm in a ditch...there will be major problems either way!!!!

But I do agree that this situation clearly the chevy frame is superior!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow! I'm a Ford, Chevy, Dodge guy so I don't really pick a favorite, I have had multiple examples of all three. Man, that Ford bends easy and the new chevy looks nice as well as strong.


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

id be curious to see the dodge how the dodge fared on that test


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmm what about all the cracks in GM frames(search chevy forum "frame cracks"). They do not talk about that one do they. It's advertising people. Don't be so gullible. Do you think Howie Long is doing this from an engineering standpoint...nope just for the $$.
T.J.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

You still could not pay me to by a Gooberment Motors vehicle.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

flatlander42;1276279 said:


> chevy commercial. Don't forget to think of that too.
> 
> Amazing how the ford flexed!!! Yikes


x2 on the commercial... my fords frames flex when in ditches like that and such, my trucks have probably been flexed thousands of times and they are still straight and strong. So it twists, whats the problem, it doesn't stay flexed after you drive out of that position. Each truck gets sh** done, but I will venture out to say this, I see alot more high mileage fords then chevys... There you guys go, I said it. Bring on the bashing...


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

So many flaws... Where do we start...  If Ford paid for that "independent testing" the results would be flip flopped. Notice when the tailgate dented on the ford, that they rolled the left front off the ramp, yet they didn't with the chevy when they opened the tailgate.  Wait til Dodge does the same test, chevy and ford will be failures.  Don't doubt for a minute that GM didn't weaken the Ford in the tests, and likewise with Ford's promo materials, they do whatever they have to to make their product look superior.

Edit: LOL, just watched it again... Now why do you suppose they had the camera zoomed in on the Ford's tailgate at that exact second? LOL Totally staged!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

obviously that proves gm is better then ford. no more threads are needed to discuss this subject. lets all just agree that each truck has it pros and cons and in the end we pick what we like. that is what is comes down to pretty much, personal choice.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I think the nay sayers need to get some first hand experience with the 11 GM's. I have and the difference btw them and pre 11 is unbelievable. I don't see it as a sales ploy. Show me a Ford commercial that shows the opposite. As for the GM cracked frame thing, crawl under a Ford that goes through the same abuse as the GM's that crack the frames. I can tell you first hand that my twin 04 350's are cracked to sh!t and repaired several times over. Front and rear. Fronts before they even had plows. I've never had a crack in any of my GM's. That's not to say it won't happen.............

GM stepped it up boys, let's be glad they did. Calling BS isn't going to change anything.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Burkartsplow;1276375 said:


> lets all just agree that each truck has it pros and cons and in the end we pick what we like. that is what is comes down to pretty much, personal choice.


Amen.......


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

got-h2o;1276377 said:


> I think the nay sayers need to get some first hand experience with the 11 GM's. I have and the difference btw them and pre 11 is unbelievable. I don't see it as a sales ploy. Show me a Ford commercial that shows the opposite. As for the GM cracked frame thing, crawl under a Ford that goes through the same abuse as the GM's that crack the frames. I can tell you first hand that my twin 04 350's are cracked to sh!t and repaired several times over. Front and rear. Fronts before they even had plows. I've never had a crack in any of my GM's. That's not to say it won't happen.............
> 
> GM stepped it up boys, let's be glad they did. Calling BS isn't going to change anything.


We know that you bought 2 used f350 from company. Trust me I have witness employers beat snot out Ford and Chevy.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

In all honesty I think it comes down to the suspension. ifs vs solid. I think that has a lot to do with how it all flexes. Call me stupid but thats just my opinion.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I love how they left dodge out of some of the test thats very instering.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Milwaukee;1276400 said:


> We know that you bought 2 used f350 from company. Trust me I have witness employers beat snot out Ford and Chevy.


Oh by all means, I'm not denying they've had a hard life. I love the trucks and we work them to death.........I was just saying that nothing's perfect, that's all. :salute:


----------



## dodgeboy06 (Jan 22, 2006)

I have to agree that it is a commercial and as such things might be skewed one way to make the advertiser's point but I do have to agree with Bibbo and TJS's points on the matter. They wrote exactly what I was thinking watching the ad.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Lets not forget*

the 2011 has boxed frame from back to front now  
So the plow doing anything to them now might be hard to do


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

if Im not mistaken...in the video there are 2 dodges in the back ground.....Hmmm.... guess they couldnt make them look bad so they went with the Fords...


----------



## mricefish (Feb 6, 2010)

thesnowman269;1276402 said:


> In all honesty I think it comes down to the suspension. ifs vs solid. I think that has a lot to do with how it all flexes. Call me stupid but thats just my opinion.


just what i was thinking too.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i wonder why they didnt pick Dodge to run the test with. Gotta guarantee test results I guess

edit to add ::: what jim said


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

government motors trying to sell their junk. 
ya notice that ford has not done one commercial yet trying to show how fords are good and chubby or dog trucks are bad, but ford still outsells both without spending a millions in advertising ?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have never fixed a cracked ford frame but in the last year I have done 4 gm frames and gussetts
Also would like to see the dent producing mechanism they used for the tailgate.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

dodge15004x45.9;1276403 said:


> I love how they left dodge out of some of the test thats very instering.


Not even to be playing the big three card here, but I honestly do not think that dodge was even in the running for most of these tests. Around here dodges are almost non existent as work trucks, I've seen one as a work truck one time in the last several years that I look back. The guys I have personally seen around here driving dodges just put on loud exhaust and chrome accessories and drive to the grocery store.

Let me edit this by saying that I just looked up the specs on the dodge, and yes, they are not even in the running. Ram 3500 has 5130 pounds of payload, and 17,600 pounds of towing. The GM and Ford are both over 6000 pounds of payload and both over 20,000 pounds of towing.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

HAHAHA... Real world situations here guys. All of these tests are BS, it is a Chevy sponsored site! I love my 2011 Superduty! And will own nothing but a Ford truck. Everyone has a preference... 
Here is some good reading
http://blogs.insideline.com/straigh...e-gmc-and-ford-heavy-duty-diesel-pickups.html


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry Ford guys, but GM has stepped it up, just look at the front axel weight rating. Used to be 4800 (sag) is now 6000 which is just the same as the Ford solid front axle but rides a hell of a lot better. 

I'll admit even though myself and my family bleeds chevy orange and my entire family has owned nothing but GM cars and trucks dating about 4 generations back now, I have been envious of the weight ratings on the Fords in the past. Now what do they have on chevy? Not much. 

I mean realistically, I think we all know that any of us could buy either one and it will do the same work that any of them will do and probably be ok. This isn't the auto industry of the past where there was a definitive difference in quality. Any new car or truck bought today, will have an excellent fit and finish. Its a matter of what engine and suspension and frame design makes the most sense to the person buying it. I prefer IFS front end, some guys think SFA is the way to go. That is why they make both.


But all that aside, lets talk about just plain looks. The ford front end design just makes it look so overweight and fat. The headlight design makes it look dreary and not aggressive at all, they are just to big. The fat grill makes it look overweight and bulky as well. I think its a step back in design for ford. Its even worse than the new design we saw in the 08's. The design elements on the bed appear to have remained pretty unchanged for quite awhile now too. Of course this is just a matter of my opinion, and I would consider myself the most die hard GM fan I have ever come across. Anything but GM is simply not even an option for me and I would never even consider it.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

**** my new F350 rides smooth as well. About time Government motors stepped up their game, in the end it will be another year for Ford as the best selling truck.

These threads usually go no where, all it comes down to is personal preference.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The ford dodge chevy is "better" talk is just crap I like trucks I hate cars except american muscle, so why cant everyone just get the point they are all good in 1 way or another. Anybody from anywhere else come to chicago metropolitan area and you will see what the #1 work truck is. Just throwin that FYI out there!!Thumbs Up


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

ultimate plow;1276520 said:


> The ford dodge chevy is "better" talk is just crap I like trucks I hate cars except american muscle, so why cant everyone just get the point they are all good in 1 way or another. Anybody from anywhere else come to chicago metropolitan area and you will see what the #1 work truck is. Just throwin that FYI out there!!Thumbs Up


AGREED! couldn't have said it better


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

ultimate plow;1276520 said:


> The ford dodge chevy is "better" talk is just crap I like trucks I hate cars except american muscle, so why cant everyone just get the point they are all good in 1 way or another. Anybody from anywhere else come to chicago metropolitan area and you will see what the #1 work truck is. Just throwin that FYI out there!!Thumbs Up


Toyota? lol

Well said Justin, I am a ford guy yet I absolutely love my chevy and it'll be hard to sway me away from one in the future.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

WilliamOak;1276526 said:


> Toyota? lol
> 
> Well said Justin, I am a ford guy yet I absolutely love my chevy and it'll be hard to sway me away from one in the future.


Wouldnt catch me in the drivers seat haha


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Mike Row*



tjctransport;1276498 said:


> government motors trying to sell their junk.
> ya notice that ford has not done one commercial yet trying to show how fords are good and chubby or dog trucks are bad, but ford still outsells both without spending a millions in advertising ?


Mmmmmm I don't think Mike Row comes for free unless they got a coupon payup


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

samjr;1276530 said:


> Mmmmmm I don't think Mike Row comes for free unless they got a coupon payup


I have a feeling Mike Rowe is a bit more expensive than the old radio shack guy too...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

TJS;1276319 said:


> Hmm what about all the cracks in GM frames(search chevy forum "frame cracks"). They do not talk about that one do they. It's advertising people. Don't be so gullible. Do you think Howie Long is doing this from an engineering standpoint...nope just for the $$.
> T.J.





flatlander42;1276279 said:


> chevy commercial. Don't forget to think of that too.
> 
> Amazing how the ford flexed!!! Yikes





dodgeboy06;1276418 said:


> I have to agree that it is a commercial and as such things might be skewed one way to make the advertiser's point but I do have to agree with Bibbo and TJS's points on the matter. They wrote exactly what I was thinking watching the ad.





tjctransport;1276498 said:


> government motors trying to sell their junk.
> ya notice that ford has not done one commercial yet trying to show how fords are good and chubby or dog trucks are bad, but ford still outsells both without spending a millions in advertising ?





M&M Services;1276513 said:


> HAHAHA... Real world situations here guys. All of these tests are BS, it is a Chevy sponsored site! I love my 2011 Superduty! And will own nothing but a Ford truck. Everyone has a preference...
> Here is some good reading
> http://blogs.insideline.com/straigh...e-gmc-and-ford-heavy-duty-diesel-pickups.html


All you guys saying "its an ad" its chevy sponsored etc...*Ford does the SAME THING! * http://www.ford.com/2011Superduty/?p=headtohead&video=headtohead-fuel-efficiency-rematch

There have been other tests done, not by chevy, ford or dodge that seem to have the GM trucks out on top. Motor Trend's truck of the year competition, PickupTrucks.com did a HD shootout and the Rumble in the Rockies test. If its in terms of a performance battle, the Dmax/Allison trucks have consistantly out run the 400hp 800ft.lbs upgraded SuperDuty trucks.

It doesn't help that Ford is on a frame thats been in service for over 10 years. Ford always touts the biggest payloads, but when you look at all the specs for every single configuration, they are most of the time lower rated than the GM trucks, and this includes the 2011 and 2010 trucks. An example:

A 2011 4x4 F250 regular cab long box payload is 2940 lbs.

A 2011 4x4 2500hd regular cab long box payload is 3580 lbs. Heck, a 2010 GM hd truck in the same configuration is rated at 3594 lbs.

GM typically seems to always play in the shadows when it comes to bragging about their trucks. Its about time that they start playing the same damn game Ford has been playing for years and show which truck is better.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

M&M Services;1276513 said:


> HAHAHA... Real world situations here guys. All of these tests are BS, it is a Chevy sponsored site! I love my 2011 Superduty! And will own nothing but a Ford truck. Everyone has a preference...
> Here is some good reading
> http://blogs.insideline.com/straigh...e-gmc-and-ford-heavy-duty-diesel-pickups.html


which says what we all knew all along. real world?? 
#1: Ford
#2: GM
#3: Dodge.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

tjctransport;1276549 said:


> which says what we all knew all along. real world??
> #1: Ford
> #2: GM
> #3: Dodge.


Compared to all the other dynos done and all the performace tests done, the Ford is still slower than the GM trucks. Ford is playing numbers games and they always have.

Ever seen the Rockies shootout? Both the GM and Ford were evenly equipped.

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/11/chevy-vs-ford-in-heavy-duty-rumble-in-the-rockies.html

I just will never get it when Ford guys get all defensive everytime another brand does something Ford does and meets or beats it. Someone finally has built a better truck, and the only comeback is "we have 800ft.lbs and sell more." But then GM does what Ford does and sh*t hits the fan at the Ford camp. Those sales are stupid in the first place. Ford sales are the F series combined, from the 150 to the 350. If looked at carefully, GM trucks have sold more as GMC and Chevy combined over Ford. But, the GM trucks are counted as seperate brands, thus giving Ford the "best selling" title each year.

Another dyno run between the two: http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/0...li-3500hd-and-2011-ford-f-450-king-ranch.html

Also, as far as gears go, the new Powershift has no direct drive ratio. 4th is 1.15 and 5th is .86. Diesel power did a GM gas vs diesel and the 6L90 has similar 4th and 5th issues and had trouble getting good numbers. The Allison has a direct 1:1 gear in 4th, so if put in 4th on a dyno, would give a much more accurate result, versus a reading from a Ford in 4th or 5th where it is either in gear reduction or in overdrive.

And one last one. Fast!! http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/0...c-sierra-2500-regular-cab-duramax-diesel.html


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1276375 said:


> obviously that proves gm is better then ford. no more threads are needed to discuss this subject. lets all just agree that each truck has it pros and cons and in the end we pick what we like. that is what is comes down to pretty much, personal choice.


thankyou its all clear now


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

samjr;1276530 said:


> Mmmmmm I don't think Mike Row comes for free unless they got a coupon payup


 i have never seen Mike Rowe ever doing a ford truck commercial calling dodge and chevy trucks "baby trucks" or anything else. Mike Rowe does ford commercials. all ford vehicles. not exclusivly ford truck commercials.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

i think that trucks are a personal preference. i choose ford because i have never been let down by one. sidenote about a boxed frame, how did that work for toyota with the frames traping salt and then the rot starts. also i would think a boxed frame would make it hard to mount a custom body. i do agree that ford dropped the ball with the rear leaf springs, very weak and sag alot.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Guys lets all just get along and come to the agreement that toyota sucks. Ford Gm and Ram trucks all have their benefits. Haha


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thumbs Up


tjctransport;1276595 said:


> i have never seen Mike Rowe ever doing a ford truck commercial calling dodge and chevy trucks "baby trucks" or anything else. Mike Rowe does ford commercials. all ford vehicles. not exclusivly ford truck commercials.


I have. Don't you remember when the 450 started being available as a pickup? All they did was badmouth GM duallies......which were 1 ton trucks! He was in that commercial. That and the leaf spring bolt Ford commercial. We all know how leaf spring bolts fail. LMAO.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Milwaukee;1276282 said:


> I don't believe. Only I will believe after these have 200K miles and still driveable.
> 
> Have 99 F250 5.4L with 246K miles and still running.


well believe it... fords weak sauce my friend. weak sauce i say.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1276701 said:


> well believe it... fords weak sauce my friend. weak sauce i say.




.............


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Uhhhh......What?


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Truck Frames*

Truck Frames twists....

I worked for Dana Corp in St Marys for 5 years as a production shift supervisor (1995-2000)
as we assembled and shipped all sizes of Ford truck frames.....

Ford was and is still likely focused on price per unit, ride quality, load considerations always came in third with quality being last...

We always shipped Ford frames that met or exceeded the standards they set...I could never understand why we always had frames out of spec reach the Ford plants everyday.
Further we shipped the frames the worse it was.... as it turns out after many investigations
the frames where twisting and flexing during shipping by both rail and trucking....

Our field fixing tool was a six foot pry bar we clamped onto the mid side rail to bend them back by hand at the ford plants....

Maybe now you may understand why I own nothing but GM trucks.....

Al


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

You can also see the fords suspension in the front does not stand in the air like the Chevy....the chevy front tire is off the ground, the fords is on the ground in the test


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Got to remember this is just a commerical. Nothing more. Anybody can make some look the way they want it


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

got-h2o;1276669 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> I have. Don't you remember when the 450 started being available as a pickup? All they did was badmouth GM duallies......which were 1 ton trucks! He was in that commercial. That and the leaf spring bolt Ford commercial. We all know how leaf spring bolts fail. LMAO.


no,i can't say that i have ever seen a ford commercial where they badmouthed GM duallies. 
all the ford commercials i remember talk about fords. not other vehicles.
unless you want to consider the ford commercials of the 80's where they drove around with a chevy across the bed.

and what are you talking about with leaf spring bolts fail??


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd like to see that in person. There's tons of Fake suff like that on YouTube


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder if they built that truck with my tax dollars???


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

tjctransport;1276846 said:


> no,i can't say that i have ever seen a ford commercial where they badmouthed GM duallies.
> all the ford commercials i remember talk about fords. not other vehicles.
> unless you want to consider the ford commercials of the 80's where they drove around with a chevy across the bed.
> 
> and what are you talking about with leaf spring bolts fail??


Sounds like there's 2 you missed. I wouldn't make it up, I'll try to find them on youtube when I'm back on the computer.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You Ford guys crack me up. Its almost like you guys get personally offended the minute someone questions anything about a Ford. Lmao. I own Fords but damn, I'm not on Ford's nuts because of it.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

tjctransport;1276498 said:


> government motors trying to sell their junk.
> ya notice that ford has not done one commercial yet trying to show how fords are good and chubby or dog trucks are bad, but ford still outsells both without spending a millions in advertising ?


welp, you cant fix stupid'

MOPAR or NOCAR juss sayin


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

this is like a youtube covo the whole thing. Makes plowsite look real good.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

StratfordPusher;1276762 said:


> Truck Frames twists....
> 
> I worked for Dana Corp in St Marys for 5 years as a production shift supervisor (1995-2000)
> as we assembled and shipped all sizes of Ford truck frames.....
> ...


I understand but...Wernt those like the "best" powerstrokes ever lol. o boooy


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

tjctransport;1276846 said:


> all the ford commercials i remember talk about fords. not other vehicles.


I have seen a few Ford car commercials this year where Mike Row compares the Ford cars to the Toyota & Honda's.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I am and have always been GM trucks, I think GM, Ford and Dodge all make solid trucks but all three company's seriously dropped the ball when it came to there other products. I have a friend that is die hard Ford trucks, but he will not own a Ford car, there just not very reliable compared to Toyota, Honda or Hyundai. 

If these three company's had put as much effort in to building cars as they did trucks, they would not have been in as bad a shape as they were the last couple of years.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

tjctransport;1276846 said:


> and what are you talking about with leaf spring bolts fail??


That's called sarcasm 

There was a Ford commercial bragging about the thickness of the bolts that hold the leaf springs in place.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here ya go partner, I'd dare say it's comparing something as dumb as leaf spring bolts to ALL of the other brands. And if that's not Mike Rowe he has a twin brother:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And to add, I've just been browsing youtube for Mike Rowe and Ford trucks. I watched probably 6-8 vids, none in particular, and EVERY one mentions Chevy, Dodge, Toyota, etc... Just sayin........

Take off the blinders


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Dang that is crazy!!!


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

I haved owned both the sides. I like both and Chevy seems to be getting better at the HD part of the trucks, but i have to say the Fords do present a more rugged image. If i was to purchase a truck for towing it would probably be the Chevy. I prefer the the Ford for plowing and hauling a salter. That being said either of the trucks can do any of these combinations of things. The best thing that comes out of all of this is that we all will experience better trucks.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Aren't truck's suppose to flex? I'd rather have a dent in my tailgate then a cracked frame, unless they fixed that problem. I don't care if they say they did, the proof is in the pudding so we'll be waiting a couple years. I'm a ford guy cause I'm unaware of a way to lock a Chevy or dodge front end. And although Stratfordpusher's comments worry me as that's the generation I'm looking to buy. I see this as just another commercial, we'll all go buy whatever truck we damn well please regardless of what others say. I admit I take advice here and there, but that's because no one else in my family ever owned a truck. 

have a good weekend,

John


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Yooper75;1276337 said:


> You still could not pay me to by a Gooberment Motors vehicle.


x2 on me with this 
and maybe when they measured the f250 they should put the measureing sticks even they show you how they put them on the chevy but of course never on the ford


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

rigged


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

sno commander;1277477 said:


> rigged


of course:laughing:


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Well Why the F%%%% on earth someone will be that stupid to twist the truck that way, I mean come on it is just BS for commorcial on tv reasons,and when someone can't sale his trucks as good as Ford, then they say what ever to make a point, I still will not buy that BS.

BY THE WAY THAT WAS JUST MY OPENION, NOT TRYING TO SIDE BY ANY COMPANY.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Omran;1277505 said:


> Well Why the F%%%% on earth someone will be that stupid to twist the truck that way, I mean come on it is just BS for commorcial on tv reasons,and when someone can't sale his trucks as good as Ford, then they say what ever to make a point, I still will not buy that BS.
> 
> BY THE WAY THAT WAS JUST MY OPENION, NOT TRYING TO SIDE BY ANY COMPANY.


we all realize that. but the chevy is the best vehicle in the world crowd don't. they actually believe the crap they see in those commercials.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

how come i just saw the car company ad on yahoo this morning it said that the fseries is the best selling truck 34 years straight .Thumbs Up


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

snowplowpro;1277588 said:


> how come i just saw the car company ad on yahoo this morning it said that the fseries is the best selling truck 34 years straight .Thumbs Up


because it is??


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

this last point was already discussed in this very thread


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Umm there was a Dodge there. How come they didnt show that test? Did the Dodge out perform them both? Its a Chevy AD and not much more. They had teams of engineers come up with these test to make Fords look bad. I own a Dodge and even if I owned a Ford or a Chevy I wouldnt even consider putting my truck into a postion that would make it flex that much. That was just a IFS comercial. not much more


I just watched more of those commercials. There is a Dodge there. Why didtnt they show that one? They also fail to show the exhaust brake one. They show you what they want to show you. Ford is better than Chevy in Dodges in some ways And Dodge is better that Chevy and Ford in others. None of these trucks can say they are the best 100%


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

MrPLow2011;1277658 said:


> Umm there was a Dodge there. How come they didnt show that test?


The dodge snapped in half. Sorry. They didn't show it to keep the show rated PG. Thumbs Up


----------



## haulerman (Sep 15, 2009)

I've had both and i'll stick with my blue oval ( it just works ) the bow tie did'nt


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I watch late 90's I think 1995 or up because new hood style F750 drive on dirt road which tons pothole. All I was watch F750's frame on flatbed to cab. They did like that F250 it twist Flexible.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

still will drive ford!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I wish I had the last few minutes of my life back.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

wizardsr;1277661 said:


> The dodge snapped in half. Sorry. They didn't show it to keep the show rated PG. Thumbs Up


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

Banksy;1277745 said:


> I wish I had the last few minutes of my life back.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Dodge Power Wagon is a 2500 with selectable lockers for the front and rear axles along with a selectable sway bar disconnect (electric) and a winch all stock along with a lower range transfer case and 4.56 gears in the axles. Just answering your question about locking the front axle, other than that these commercials are stupid.


Willman940;1277276 said:


> Aren't truck's suppose to flex? I'd rather have a dent in my tailgate then a cracked frame, unless they fixed that problem. I don't care if they say they did, the proof is in the pudding so we'll be waiting a couple years. I'm a ford guy cause I'm unaware of a way to lock a Chevy or dodge front end. And although Stratfordpusher's comments worry me as that's the generation I'm looking to buy. I see this as just another commercial, we'll all go buy whatever truck we damn well please regardless of what others say. I admit I take advice here and there, but that's because no one else in my family ever owned a truck.
> 
> have a good weekend,
> 
> John


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

You ladies crack me up....proof is in the pudding huh, show me some proof that stats that FORD has sold more TRUCKS then GM (gmc and chevy) thats pathetic and all it shows is how ignorant you are, WOW people buy more fords so they MUST be the better truck! 

Not being able to lock a front axle in Dodge or Chevy? Do me a favor and look up aftermarket front lockers for gm and dodge in google. What you think because you have to get out of your truck when its cold out and lock your hubs you now have a locking front axle? Nope sorry its still and open diff.

One of the ford fans said it themselves, look at the front wheel of the ford its not up int he air, meaning the front end flexs much better then IFS so it should have less frame flex if all 4 tires are touching the ground right? 

I love how the ford guys grasp for air every time these conversations come up....guess what the duramax has been around for the past 11 years, after 4 tries ford finally thinks they have it right, time will tell but who knows they might come out with an all new powerstroke next year that will be even better! Maybe even three turbos!

You ford guys need to give credit when its due and don't say that ford doesn't do the same **** because they do, ford has their head so far up mike rowe's ass they are practically talking for him. 

Save it, the 2011 GM is a much better truck then the Ford. 

And yes dodge is finially catching up and might take the cake, they too are bragging about 800 ft lbs...time will tell.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

maybe i missed it somewhere....but what is the front GAWR on the new 2500/3500 GM's?

edit: found it.....6000lb! Thats pretty impressive...I just might consider a GM truck again, when its time to trade my dump in.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I think box frames are a joke. If box frames are so great and strong i think class 8 trucks would be using them too.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mackman;1281585 said:


> I think box frames are a joke. If box frames are so great and strong i think class 8 trucks would be using them too.


Pretty hard to compare class 8 trucks to pickups but I'm wondering why tractors don't have them if they're so great also.  Drive a box framed truck and you'll see and feel the difference. Everyone that has rode in my 11 has commented on it. I guess time will tell if they're the best or not can't really say untill you get some seroius age and work on them.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

well tractors pull weight they dont carry it.  So there frames have an easier life.

Anyway im a ford man and will be to the day i die. But chevy does build a nice truck. 2 each their own.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JD Dave;1281589 said:


> Pretty hard to compare class 8 trucks to pickups but I'm wondering why tractors don't have them if they're so great also.  Drive a box framed truck and you'll see and feel the difference. Everyone that has rode in my 11 has commented on it. I guess time will tell if they're the best or not can't really say untill you get some seroius age and work on them.


My Dad traded his '08 2500 for an '11 2500 with them same configuration ext. cab short bed 4x4, etc,etc...there is a noticable difference in the way it rides and sits. Much nicer! But I looked in his door 2day and the front GAWR is 4800lb's?..?..? I thought they were suppose to be higher than that, from what I looked up yesterday? Is the 3500 rated higher?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

There's a 6k front end available but for plow prepped trucks I thought?


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Put IFS in the Ford, it would act like the chevy. But SFS in the chvevy it would act like the ford.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ford F-250 4X4's had a pos ifs front end under them for 17 years before they listened to the buyers and went back to the good old dependable SAS front end


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Mackman;1281585 said:


> I think box frames are a joke. If box frames are so great and strong i think class 8 trucks would be using them too.


The problem with box frames is that it is very hard to bolt anything to it, which is why heavy trucks don't use it. 
I wonder if these newer pickups with the boxed frames will rot from the inside out in years to come?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Bigfoot Brent;1282235 said:


> I wonder if these newer pickups with the boxed frames will rot from the inside out in years to come?


i don't.

i know they will, just like they did when they used boxed frames years ago.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tjctransport;1282228 said:


> ford F-250 4X4's had a pos ifs front end under them for 17 years before they listened to the buyers and went back to the good old dependable SAS front end


I owned a Ford 250 with IFS and I agree with you but you can't compare it to a GM's I understand everyone has there brand of choice but comparing 20 year old technology seems kind of silly.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

rite it is. forgive me for compairing the gm torsion bar suspension to 20 year old ford ifs technology. the torsion bar spring technology is only 50 years old.

and torsion bars sucked back in the 60's too


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tjctransport;1282363 said:


> rite it is. forgive me for compairing the gm torsion bar suspension to 20 year old ford ifs technology. the torsion bar spring technology is only 50 years old.
> 
> and torsion bars sucked back in the 60's too


I agree again but just because the concept is the same that doesn't mean that technology hasn't improved.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Exactly, GM has been using the exact same setup since 1988. I'd say if there were a problem, things would have changed a bit in the past 23 years. Actually, I guess it did, and for the better on the 23rd year, but it's still the same principal.


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

Any of you ford boys have any proof that the IFS in the GM trucks is a weak setup or fails under load? or can you show me where the Solid axle design is supperior?

Also what does the front suspension have to do with how much the frame twists? So your saying if the GM truck had a solid axle it would flex as much as the ford? How so? Any reasoning? The GM truck has LESS flex then the ford....

I love to see these threads pop up cause all the bumbling idiots come crawlings out of the wood work.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

kyler;1281550 said:


> I love how the ford guys grasp for air every time these conversations come up....guess what the duramax has been around for the past 11 years, after 4 tries ford finally thinks they have it right, time will tell but who knows they might come out with an all new powerstroke next year that will be even better! Maybe even three turbos!
> 
> .


oh really. maybe you should open a book. ford has made exactly *ONE* diesel for their pickups. 
the new 6.7 diesel.
INTERNATIONAL made the other *5* diesel engines, and the only reason ford is not still using the 7.3 is the EPA tree huggers enacted pollution laws it could not meet.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

kyler;1282435 said:


> Any of you ford boys have any proof that the IFS in the GM trucks is a weak setup or fails under load? or can you show me where the Solid axle design is supperior?
> 
> Also what does the front suspension have to do with how much the frame twists? So your saying if the GM truck had a solid axle it would flex as much as the ford? How so? Any reasoning? The GM truck has LESS flex then the ford....
> 
> I love to see these threads pop up cause all the bumbling idiots come crawlings out of the wood work.


i never said that. i said IFS sucks.
straight axle is a much better system for a work truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tjctransport;1282439 said:


> straight axle is a much better system for a work truck.


Why?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;1282451 said:


> Why?


Because he said so silly.


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

tjctransport;1282438 said:


> oh really. maybe you should open a book. ford has made exactly *ONE* diesel for their pickups.
> the new 6.7 diesel.
> INTERNATIONAL made the other *5* diesel engines, and the only reason ford is not still using the 7.3 is the EPA tree huggers enacted pollution laws it could not meet.


Yeah and dodge has made ZERO and GM has made ZERO not the point i was trying to make, my point is that they can't keep a reliable diesel in their pickups. maybe this one will be a go.

Listen I am not a die hard GM guy. I own a GM and my family owns GM's and hell yeah ford has a great truck no doubt about that, as will dodge once they up the hp and torque numbers. I just hate how thick headed and ignorant some of these ford fanatics sound. Honestly read through some of the posts in ths thread. Its a little commical.

No hard feelings against anyone i just hate the pissing matches that get started.


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

tjctransport;1282439 said:


> i never said that. i said IFS sucks.
> straight axle is a much better system for a work truck.


Right, why is that? solid front axles have just as many problems as IFS if not more. You have one guy that cranks the snot out of his IFS rig and goes sled pulling and obviously blows his tierods ends, and thats it all IFS rigs suck.

But again its just ford guys saying the IFS sucks....if ford had IFS and GM had solid axles under their rigs the story would be the other way....


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

kyler;1282474 said:


> But again its just ford guys saying the IFS sucks....if ford had IFS and GM had solid axles under their rigs the story would be the other way....


No it wouldn't cuz i would own a GM then lol

These fights do crack me up. 

GM has a good truck and Ford has a good truck. To each their own. I will always buy ford cuz they have been great trucks to me. But its just what i prefer. Lets be happy that people are buying US company trucks and not that jap junk.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

kyler;1282472 said:


> GM has made ZERO


Really? Do some research


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

got-h2o;1282512 said:


> Really? Do some research


Before my time they did have that 350 the turn into a diesel didnt they??


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i believe the 6.2 and 6.5 were gm diesels also. 
if IFS is so good and dependable, why is are they not under anything larger than a 2 ton truck?

ifs is for a car like ride. straight axle is for dependability and load carrying.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tjctransport;1282525 said:


> ....
> if IFS is so good and dependable, why is are they not under anything larger than a 2 ton truck?
> 
> ifs is for a car like ride. straight axle is for dependability and load carrying.


How is a straight axle more dependable?

As for load carrying capacity, guys have been carrying just as much weight on their GM trucks as the Dodge/Ford for years. GM has made it official though with the 6K front axle rating.

Still waiting for you to explain why straight axle is better for a work truck.....


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Early GM diesels were GM's, but I was hinting at the Dmax. It's a GM motor, made by GM in America. I really don't feel like another debate on the subject, but it's true. Isuzu helped with initial aid in design and had partial ownership in the Dmax company, but that bond has been broken for years. It's 100% GM made, GM parts, etc. Anybody that's going to start the "Jap made" bs better be ready to get proven wrong 

Not that having a Japanese made engine would be a bad thing. Isuzu has been in business for close to 100 years, way longer than any American diesel manufacturer. I'd say they know how to design a diesel by now


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess that explains why they don't market it as "Duramax by Isuzu". I always thought that would have been the way to go. Isuzu is considered a premium diesel by many.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

got-h2o;1282584 said:


> Isuzu has been in business for close to 100 years, way longer than any American diesel manufacturer. I'd say they know how to design a diesel by now


I wouldnt say way longer. Isuzu started in 1916 and Cummins started in 1919. SO its only 4 years.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

maybe I learned to count wrong but I think that's only 3 years?

Just messin' with you I don't care either way.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Willman940;1283133 said:


> maybe I learned to count wrong but I think that's only 3 years?
> 
> Just messin' with you I don't care either way.


LMAO im such a dumbazz. You got me. :laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tjctransport;1282525 said:


> .... straight axle is for dependability and load carrying.


still waiting for you to explain why. And why it's better for a work truck.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

have you ever seen an ifs setup in anything larger than a pickup? nope. because it will not hold up. 
if the ifs is so good, why is it not put under heavy trucks?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Apparently ignorance IS bliss...


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

WilliamOak;1283212 said:


> Apparently ignorance IS bliss...


Yep, that's why GM sells so many cars... er... trucks...

*Mod disclaimer:* Sarcasm used within this post!


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Really, cause I'm really ignorant, what is bliss, and can I have the last 10 minutes of my life back?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tjctransport;1283211 said:


> have you ever seen an ifs setup in anything larger than a pickup? nope. because it will not hold up.
> if the ifs is so good, why is it not put under heavy trucks?


That's not an explanation, those are questions.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tjctransport;1283211 said:


> have you ever seen an ifs setup in anything larger than a pickup? nope. because it will not hold up.
> 
> there are examples of them holding up quite well
> 
> if the ifs is so good, why is it not put under heavy trucks?


It's not common because of cost, but I wouldn't call Oshkosh a light truck.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I love how pro SFA people always have to argue the strength factor, yet they overlook what it takes to maintain them. Say what you want, SFA's undergo 2-3x the maintenance of IFS. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Own all 3 brands and tell me which ones cost you more in maintenance. Sure, they take a beating, but not very well. You pay for that durability. I've never broken any hard parts in either SFA or IFS, but you can bet your ass wearable items get replaced way more often on the SFA trucks.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have a dana 60 that has gone through hell and back 5 times. it also has only had 1 set of kingpins and 1 set of wheel bearings in 492,000 miles. 
i also had a dana 50 ifs that was never off road, and it snapped in half with 45,000 miles on it. 
4 other trucks in the shop have had the ifs rebuilt regularly around 80-100,000, miles and the only reason they lasted that long is the axle tubes were reinforced on the driver side where they always break. and the 2 chevys would not get 40,000 miles out of a front end without overhaul. 
that is why everything is now ford diesel with D-60 front end. 
the 06 chevy never had a plow on it, and was 99% highway driven. and the front end still fell apart.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

what years did ford d60s have kingpins?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

85? to 91 i think it was.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

basher;1283261 said:


> It's not common because of cost, but I wouldn't call Oshkosh a light truck.


really? i have seen many Oshkosh dump and salter trucks, and quite a few snowblower trucks, and every single one had either a straight axle or a solid front 4 wheel drive axle.

i have been in heavy trucking for 35 years and have never seen a tandem axle or larger truck with IFS front suspension.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

tjctransport;1283377 said:


> i have been in heavy trucking for 35 years and have never seen a tandem axle or larger truck with IFS front suspension.


You cant tell them that. 90% of posters think a heavy truck is an F-550.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Mackman;1283379 said:


> You cant tell them that. 90% of posters think a heavy truck is an F-350, or a 3500 dodge or chevy.


fixed it fer ya.Thumbs Up


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

tjctransport;1283376 said:


> 85? to 91 i think it was.


Exactly, I thought we were talking about new trucks, not dinosaurs.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

why waste money on a new pos when the "old dinosaur" is paid for, don't cost any money to maintain, and gets better fuel mileage?
everyone i know of with the "new and improved" front ends have to put ball joints and unit bearing hubs in every 90-100 thousand miles. 
my injectors are $30 each. the "new and improved" ones are $400 each.
the guy down the street last year had to put $6500 worth of parts in his chevy compaired to the $125 i put into my ford, but he still calls my ford an old POS money pit. he needed injectors, turbo, and something else. i needed 1 fuel filter, 1 oil filter, 4 gallons of oil, and 23 ft of brake lines because i felt after 10 years it was time to change them. .


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's funny guys with old trucks call new ones POS when they don't even own one. I was just talking to my dad about how far the trucks have came. Years ago we were always working on them. Now we just seem to drive them and they keep on running. Farm machinery is the same way. Nothing wrong with 20 year old machinery but don't tell me it's better.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JD Dave;1283396 said:


> It's funny guys with old trucks call new ones POS when they don't even own one. I was just talking to my dad about how far the trucks have came. Years ago we were always working on them. Now we just seem to drive them and they keep on running. Farm machinery is the same way. Nothing wrong with 20 year old machinery but don't tell me it's better.


My favourite line is "All that new fancy technology is just one more thing to break".


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

who said i don't have one? i have a 99 crown vic, a 2000 F-350 with a gas engine, and a 02 F-350 with a diesel. 
the new vehicles cost on average 10 times what the old ones cost to maintain, and the old ones get better mileage. 
my 65 falcon with a 289 4 barrel gets 22-25 mpg, the 78 F-250 and 2 79 F-350's get 14-15 mpg, the 88 gets 18-20 mpg. the 99 crown vic gets 16 mpg in town and 26 on the road. the 2000 gets 11 mpg,. and the 02 gets 13 mpg. 

i would just as soon drive one of the older vehicles.
the new trucks are used more as work trucks with the old ones used for running around cause they get better mileage.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My point was that the thread was made to compare 2 new trucks. Good for the old trucks, but king pins on a 1979 have absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand.

Now for argument's sake, every one of my Dmaxes has made it at least to 200k without needing ball joints, hell brakes too for that matter. I'll pull out my records if you want specific details.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

I personally own a 2011 6.6L Duramax 2500 and its a hell of a truck guys. I also know 1olddogtwo, hes got the new 2011 6.7l ford. Both are very nice trucks but the chevy is just a "tougher" truck. Full box frame and a bigger front end. Ive looked at his ford and the enterior blows the chevy away... The rear end on the chevy is much larger and my rotors, calipers, and disks are much bigger aswell (did not floor it). Ive towed a a 12,000lbs trailor and had a bed full of salt and a 82 gallon tank of diesel in the back and i still was passing cars on the highways without a problem at all. I even went up a hill that was atleast 45+ degree of incline and i actually accelerated going up!!! I had to start slowly or the rear tires would just sit and spin. Honestly the truck is an animal. I towed a 25,000lbs salt truck out of a ditch and she just caught the pavement and boom, that truck was out! 

As for the chi-town blizzard, I pushed more than 2ft or snow for 20 miles straight without stopping... plowed for 18 hours through the night without stopping aswell. Then i went out to save a fire truck and i plowed through 4-6ft snow drifts on back roads for miles on end(believe me or not, your choice) and got hung up within 100 yards of the firetruck... got lucky enough to be saved by a co-worker in an excursion V-10. i plowed the way for him lol 

Id say ill be sticking with my D-MAX for along time. Though 10.1mpg sucks A$$. Its going to be scary when i tune her... Truck 42!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

DuramaxLML-42;1283829 said:


> I personally own a 2011 6.6L Duramax 2500 and its a hell of a truck guys. I also know 1olddogtwo, hes got the new 2011 6.7l ford. Both are very nice trucks but the chevy is just a "tougher" truck. Full box frame and a bigger front end. Ive looked at his ford and the enterior blows the chevy away... The rear end on the chevy is much larger and my rotors, calipers, and disks are much bigger aswell (did not floor it). Ive towed a a 12,000lbs trailor and had a bed full of salt and a 82 gallon tank of diesel in the back and i still was passing cars on the highways without a problem at all. I even went up a hill that was atleast 45+ degree of incline and i actually accelerated going up!!! I had to start slowly or the rear tires would just sit and spin. Honestly the truck is an animal. I towed a 25,000lbs salt truck out of a ditch and she just caught the pavement and boom, that truck was out!
> 
> As for the chi-town blizzard, I pushed more than 2ft or snow for 20 miles straight without stopping... plowed for 18 hours through the night without stopping aswell. Then i went out to save a fire truck and i plowed through 4-6ft snow drifts on back roads for miles on end(believe me or not, your choice) and got hung up within 100 yards of the firetruck... got lucky enough to be saved by a co-worker in an excursion V-10. i plowed the way for him lol
> 
> Id say ill be sticking with my D-MAX for along time. Though 10.1mpg sucks A$$. Its going to be scary when i tune her... Truck 42!


Glad you like the new truck. Hell my 6.0 powerstroke went through that blizzard with no problems. What I will say is, you can keep that fuel mileage, my new 6.7 is getting 15 around town and a little over 20 on the highway, right around 1k miles on it now, its all personal preference though! 
Enjoy your new ride, it is a nice looking truck you have there 

A buddy of mine has a 2011 Ford F250 with over 20k miles on it, and he tows heavy with it all the time.. I can give you his user name on PSN if you'd like, and the truck just loves it!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Now I remember why I dont log in as much anymore.....

What a waste of life......


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

02DURAMAX;1288670 said:


> Now I remember why I dont log in as much anymore.....
> 
> What a waste of life......


This is nothing. Go navigate over to my for sale ad from my 05 bahahahahaha


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just added another leaf to the rear end of my truck. Shes officially a one ton! I dont plan on pulling more, just wanted alittle more on the rear to handle what im already hauling


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a new 2500 HD with the Snow PLow Prep Package and it sucks. I know someone with a F-250 and his is so much better. I paid $44,000 for this Chevy and I am very disappointed!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Invapd;1426009 said:


> I have a new 2500 HD with the Snow PLow Prep Package and it sucks. I know someone with a F-250 and his is so much better. I paid $44,000 for this Chevy and I am very disappointed!


This thread is 7 months old! 
W/e


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

BossPlow2010;1426116 said:


> This thread is 7 months old!
> W/e


That being said, lets take some time now to continue beating this dead horse.

My Fiat is stronger then all of your trucks COMBINED, and even if you did show me hard facts and numbers proving me wrong, I would say they were fabricated by some Ford, dodge, GM, or Toyota owner because my truck is so great blah blah blah....and just for kicks, lets throw in a 1979 kingpin or 6.



P.S. To make sure this post is SUPER EFFECTIVE pretend typed it as if I were drunk or an idiot.


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

dodge15004x45.9;1276403 said:


> I love how they left dodge out of some of the test thats very instering.


x2 Agreed...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh goody. It's this thread again.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Banksy;1426754 said:


> Oh goody. It's this thread again.


You go test drive the ford, I'll test drive the chevy and we'll build a ramp...


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

This thread will outlast the trucks....


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Screw you all, I'm buying a TOYota and I'll show all yall!!! :laughing:


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

never thought i'd get into this crap, but here goes.

when the hardest working people and fleet owners in north america sell their fords and buy gm, i might consider it. for now, we have had many super duty's and they have never treated us bad. if you think a 1k lb plow and 5k lb salter is a "heavy load" for a diesel 1ton truck, open your eyes. when was the last time you saw a gm on here towing a 12-ton float and a 9-ton backhoe on it? .....i dont remember seeing one and i've been on here alot over the years. (i may be wrong, whatever) ...pretty sure i came across a f-350 srw with monster loads behind it last week........

in Southern Ontario we don't see many gm work trucks. 65-70% ford is fairly accurate. 

i truly think the lack of gm vs. dodge coverage is because they dont want to spend the money advertising against dodge, I don't think dodge trucks have been close to a threat in my memory. (dodge guys, i like dodge plenty, but the HD trucks just don't compete in sales, etc. dodge fell behind years ago and never spent the money to get back in the game.)

not that this post will change anything, but didnt gm quit making the 45-5500's when the economy went to hell? (im asking) sooo......who (other than offshore) competes with the f-450/f550? .......oh yah, International, Freightliner, Kenworth, etc......

gm is fine, another truck in the game, not gonna knock the gm owners either. im glad you guys are proud to own your trucks and take pride in them. 

will gm ever dominate the HD truck market? maybe, but they have a tough (and yes, a close) battle to win. 

......geez now i need 8 pgs + the most typing i've done in a while of my life back!!!!!!!!!!tymusic


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Willman940;1277276 said:


> Aren't truck's suppose to flex? I'd rather have a dent in my tailgate then a cracked frame, unless they fixed that problem.





StratfordPusher;1276762 said:


> Truck Frames twists....
> 
> I worked for Dana Corp in St Marys for 5 years as a production shift supervisor (1995-2000)
> as we assembled and shipped all sizes of Ford truck frames.....
> ...


Have you guys been following the issues with the Raptor at all and it's frame bending issues? Here is a badass truck that is made to pound dirt/sand/trails at high rates of speed, AND is advertised that way by Ford, yet when the truck hits a bump at just the right speed and AOT, the frame bends right between the cab and bed.

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the Raptor for what it is, but if advertising a truck as an off-road monster is going to be you main selling point, it should live up to the buyers expectations.

Article on the Raptor Issues: http://jalopnik.com/5820104/are-ford-raptor-frames-too-weak-for-off+roading



kyler;1281550 said:


> Save it, the 2011 GM is a much better truck then the Ford.
> 
> And yes dodge is finially catching up and might take the cake, they too are bragging about 800 ft lbs...time will tell.


Annnnnnnnd here comes the obligatory Fanboy/Troll............



kyler;1282435 said:


> Also what does the front suspension have to do with how much the frame twists? So your saying if the GM truck had a solid axle it would flex as much as the ford? How so? Any reasoning? The GM truck has LESS flex then the ford....


It's a pretty simple concept actually. An IFS CAN have more travel than a SFA if it's engineered that way. A SFA is limited by how much travel the control arms will allow, whereas with an IFS setup the amount of suspension travel is really only limited by the length of the shocks and lower control/A arms.



kyler;1282472 said:


> Yeah and dodge has made ZERO and GM has made ZERO not the point i was trying to make, my point is that they can't keep a reliable diesel in their pickups. maybe this one will be a go.


Are you kidding? A friend of mine in FL had a 1995 reg cab 7.3 PS with 280k/mi on it. It died with him after a rollover on the interstate in the rain. That truck looked brand new up until their demise.



StoneWater;1428020 said:


> never thought i'd get into this crap, but here goes.


You hit it on the head. Nowadays it isn't about "I'd rather be Cummin', than strokin'" or stickers on the back glass with Calvin wearing a bowtie hat, pissing on a Ram logo. It's about finding what fits you needs best, and there is no doubt that the big three make "the best". So much so that the foreign automakers down even bother getting into the HD market. The days of the die hard brand *****s are gone (when buying new). Anyone (I'm looking at you kyler) that thinks that someone who is in the market for a $65,000 truck isn't going to shop ALL of the competition is out of their minds.

There are features some brands offer that others don't, and I would venture a guess that most people who are buying a GM 3500/Ram 3500/F350 dually are not looking for the best off-road capability and suspension articulation, but are looking for an efficient+powerful when needed, and comfortable rig for the long haul. Thhat being said it is all a matter of preference.

All of that being said, if someone handed me $65k and said you have to buy a truck with it......Pretty sure it would be a fully optioned Tuxedo Black 2012 F350 King Ranch 4x4.

Oh...and I'll just leave this here. Nevermind Tanner Foust being sponsored by Ford in Rally Cross and the WRC......


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm just gunna buy this.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

woah what the ford! bent frames those people will never ever figure it out will they


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Willman940;1426721 said:


> That being said, lets take some time now to continue beating this dead horse.


ok.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StoneWater;1428020 said:


> never thought i'd get into this crap, but here goes.
> 
> when the hardest working people and fleet owners in north america sell their fords and buy gm, i might consider it. for now, we have had many super duty's and they have never treated us bad. if you think a 1k lb plow and 5k lb salter is a "heavy load" for a diesel 1ton truck, open your eyes. when was the last time you saw a gm on here towing a 12-ton float and a 9-ton backhoe on it? .....i dont remember seeing one and i've been on here alot over the years. (i may be wrong, whatever) ...pretty sure i came across a f-350 srw with monster loads behind it last week........
> 
> ...


The hardest working people? Lol. That's quite the statement. How come 90% of the tow trucks in southern Ontario are Gm's? Most farmers around here drive Gm's but we must not work hard. I don't even post on threads like this because I could care less what you drive as long as you like it.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

It would be interesting to see the Dodge results. 

This thread right here shows why we should all be plowing with 'Mogs and 8 wheel Tatras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

87chevy;1428147 said:


> I'm just gunna buy this.


lol...that made my morning.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I test drove all three trucks again this fall prior to purchasing one. I went with a new Doge diesel 3500 AGAIN. I don't care about brands, I own all of the different brands, I just buy what I think is the best truck at the time. I personally buy the Dodge because it has the least amount of turbo lag, of course I'm a straight front axle fan, dodge has had the engine brake since the last dodge I bought in 2008, the dodge seems to carry payload the best without looking like its fenders are riding on the tires, and the pricing in my neighborhood is most resonable for the Dodge. AND the Dodge does not need a Urea tank yet. Rumor mill in my neck of the woods is that the Chevys are having a tough time with that. HP numbers are either skewed or I have no idea what because when I drove the Chevy and Ford which are suppose to have more hp and torque, I could not feel it. It actually felt like the Chevy diesel was 75hp less? Probably the lag?? Point is, all them hp and torque numbers are silly. All new diesel trucks get terrible mileage. They are all good trucks.


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

Checy is having issues with the Urei tanks. Salesman actually advised me not to buy Diesel.


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

JD Dave;1428254 said:


> The hardest working people? Lol. That's quite the statement. How come 90% of the tow trucks in southern Ontario are Gm's? Most farmers around here drive Gm's but we must not work hard. I don't even post on threads like this because I could care less what you drive as long as you like it.


Dave, I farm more acres than you do......and Tow Trucks? when was dragging a 4000lb car "a hard job"? around here the gm trucks get stolen, i think we both know by whom they go missing. no one around here can own a gm, it won't stay in the last place you parked it.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

87chevy;1428147 said:


> I'm just gunna buy this.


Now that I've breathed life into this thread, I'll continue to hi-jack it.....are you on to your 4th ball yet?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

StoneWater;1428435 said:


> Dave, I farm more acres than you do......and Tow Trucks? when was dragging a 4000lb car "a hard job"? around here the gm trucks get stolen, i think we both know by whom they go missing. no one around here can own a gm, it won't stay in the last place you parked it.


I wonder why the reserve people dont steal anything but GM's.... Could it be they think they're the best as well


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

Triple L;1428500 said:


> I wonder why the reserve people dont steal anything but GM's.... Could it be they think they're the best as well


Lol, reserve people? nice Chad...


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Only reason Chevys dont twist because they use suspension parts from the 80's. Ford's are stiffer.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

StoneWater;1428505 said:


> Lol, reserve people? nice Chad...


I like the way you avoided the question LOL


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

Triple L;1428510 said:


> I like the way you avoided the question LOL


Haha, I'm not trying to stir the pot. If anyone thinks their heavy duty truck is far superior to another- they are wrong. At the end of the day they all do the same job for roughly the same money. I've always thought your truck and set up was cool, but thank goodness you put your front bumper back on...(Yeah, I remember that)


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank goodness I got rid of the biggest POS plow ever built...

My buddy lives down the street from the reserve and even his ford got tampered with... Still hasn't fixed his door lock yet LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StoneWater;1428435 said:


> Dave, I farm more acres than you do......and Tow Trucks? when was dragging a 4000lb car "a hard job"? around here the gm trucks get stolen, i think we both know by whom they go missing. no one around here can own a gm, it won't stay in the last place you parked it.


What does how many acres you farm have to do with your truck? Since were on a plow forum, do you plow more snow then me? Or maybe we'll play the game of who has the most money in their bank account.  I guess you missed the point about the tow trucks but I guess guys put wreckers on cheaper trucks for the fun of it. The comment saying the hardest working guys drive Fords is pretty funny but hey if you want to believe go ahead. The hardest working farmers I know milk cows and they use their trucks extremely hard but I guess they don't because they don't farm as much land as you. Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JD Dave;1428549 said:


> What does how many acres you farm have to do with your truck? Since were on a plow forum, do you plow more snow then me? Or maybe we'll play the game of who has the most money in their bank account.  I guess you missed the point about the tow trucks but I guess guys put wreckers on cheaper trucks for the fun of it. The comment saying the hardest working guys drive Fords is pretty funny but hey if you want to believe go ahead. The hardest working farmers I know milk cows and they use their trucks extremely hard but I guess they don't because they don't farm as much land as you. Thumbs Up


Lol :laughing: :laughing:

Hey stone water, would you like some butter with that toast?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BossPlow2010;1428560 said:


> Lol :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Hey stone water, would you like some butter with that toast?


I feel a little bad now as I have Mike in person and he's a nice guy. We're just debating things. He has a different screen name on another site and I didn't connect the dots. He does like Red equipment so the Ford trucks are an improvement from that.


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

...i dont know where to start with that post, you win dave, you win. 

dont u sell ebling?


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

lol no probs dave, do plowsite meets still exist? 

....my cover is now blown


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StoneWater;1428572 said:


> lol no probs dave, do plowsite meets still exist?
> 
> ....my cover is now blown


we had one at the LO show and there must have 15 or 18 guys there it was quite a bit of fun. We should have another one since we have no snow to plow.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JD Dave;1428580 said:


> we had one at the LO show and there must have 15 or 18 guys there it was quite a bit of fun. We should have another one since we have no snow to plow.


But Accuweather said it was going to be a brutal winter


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I am a Ford man through and through, but the Duramax is one heck of an engine.

Pretty in depth test done on the big 3.

http://special-reports.pickuptrucks.com/2011/08/2011-heavy-duty-hurt-locker-introduction.html


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

yamahatim;1428656 said:


> I am a Ford man through and through, but the Duramax is one heck of an engine.
> 
> Pretty in depth test done on the big 3.
> 
> http://special-reports.pickuptrucks.com/2011/08/2011-heavy-duty-hurt-locker-introduction.html


We all like what has worked well for us and what we grew up with. If you've had really good luck with a certain brand why change.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

JD Dave;1428677 said:


> We all like what has worked well for us and what we grew up with. If you've had really good luck with a certain brand why change.


So you're claiming that picking up coffee is "working" your truck?  :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dfd9;1428700 said:


> So you're claiming that picking up coffee is "working" your truck?  :laughing:


Well that's all a pickup is good for.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Quick, someone invite mjstef to this thread so he can tell us how great his 17 year old furd is because it's paid for, so the mods can start deleting posts and put this thread to bed once and for all...


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Willman940;1428492 said:


> Now that I've breathed life into this thread, I'll continue to hi-jack it.....are you on to your 4th ball yet?


haha, "yeah whatever, words" 



sn95vert;1428509 said:


> Only reason Chevys dont twist because they use suspension parts from the 80's. Ford's are stiffer.


I don't even know what to say to that other than I'll take 20 of what you're taking............


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

wizardsr;1428713 said:


> Quick, someone invite mjstef to this thread so he can tell us how great his 17 year old furd is because it's paid for, so the mods can start deleting posts and put this thread to bed once and for all...


Or not.......


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

sn95vert;1428509 said:


> Only reason Chevys dont twist because they use suspension parts from the 80's. Ford's are stiffer.


LOLL right on bud give yourself a tap on the back


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Did anyone notice how they changed the camera view for the ford. Almost like the "independent tester" (sponsored by Chevy btw) was trying to hide something.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

BossPlow2010;1428752 said:


> Did anyone notice how they changed the camera view for the ford. Almost like the "independent tester" (sponsored by Chevy btw) was trying to hide something.


Ahh nope. Because they didnt. Check it. Pause and measure the amoutn of building you can see between whatever that orange thing is and the top of the video for both trucks. I'm sure they used a couple different spots to show different things. but the angle is not different.

I honestly can't believe you all think a boxed frame is weaker than a normal channel frame..


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Not this again.

Guess what the new Mack Titan is stronger then all 3 put together. lol


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Mackman;1428847 said:


> Not this again.
> 
> Guess what the new Mack Titan is stronger then all 3 put together. lol


oh yea?? i think the DMM is twice as strong as your girly Titan!!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

tjctransport;1429551 said:


> oh yea?? i think the DMM is twice as strong as your girly Titan!!


Oh no you didnt. I know you just didnt bad mouth a Mack truck. Thumbs Up:laughing:

The mack has a bulldog on the hood. So everyone knows thats the best truck. If you think otherwise then your a fool that dont know nothing. lol


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Why does ford change their diesel motor every two years yet gm has had the same one since 01 and dodge since 88 or so?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

90plow;1429658 said:


> Why does ford change their diesel motor every two years yet gm has had the same one since 01 and dodge since 88 or so?


Chevy and Dodge have not had the same motor for that long, the Cummins had revisions and changes all along the way and was changed from a 5.9 to a 6.7 liter

The Duramax was being revised and changed in 03, 04.5, 06, 07 etc.... they are not the same motors


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Motors - bascilly the same with Gm and cummins Ford has been all over the board 7.3, 6. 6.6 or whatever they got now. 

My unlce is head parts person in large ford dealership - he is still seeing trouble, always got the cab in the air to fix something. 

That is like saying gm and dodge are alwasy chaning - sure different grill, different hood or whatever but that is yearly changes to keep people buying trucks - the truck it self is bascilly the same.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The only real differences on the cummins was updated fuel injection and head design. The 6.7 is essentially the same block as the 5.9 as well.


exmark1;1429723 said:


> Chevy and Dodge have not had the same motor for that long, the Cummins had revisions and changes all along the way and was changed from a 5.9 to a 6.7 liter
> 
> The Duramax was being revised and changed in 03, 04.5, 06, 07 etc.... they are not the same motors


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW there is no denying this new Chevy/GMC frame is stout and very solid - just drive one and you can tell.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Mackman;1429560 said:


> Oh no you didnt. I know you just didnt bad mouth a Mack truck. Thumbs Up:laughing:
> 
> The mack has a bulldog on the hood. So everyone knows thats the best truck. If you think otherwise then your a fool that dont know nothing. lol


ahh but it is you who are wrong grasshopper.
a DMM is an old dual steering axle all wheel drive.
here is a glass nose DMM600 

__
https://flic.kr/p/6595746033

i had a 78 DMM 800 with a 500hp V8 engine, quad box trans, and a 6 foot long steel hood.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

jvm81;1429955 said:


> Motors - bascilly the same with Gm and cummins Ford has been all over the board 7.3, 6. 6.6 or whatever they got now.
> 
> My unlce is head parts person in large ford dealership - he is still seeing trouble, always got the cab in the air to fix something.
> 
> That is like saying gm and dodge are alwasy chaning - sure different grill, different hood or whatever but that is yearly changes to keep people buying trucks - the truck it self is bascilly the same.


ford diesel up to 87 was the navistar 6.9. in 88 they upgraded to the 7.3. basically a bored out version of the 6.9 for more power. both were Indirect Injected engines
in 94 1/2 they went to the 7.3 direct injected powerstroke. 
in 99 1/2 the 7.3 powerstroke was upgraded again.
in 03 the 6.0 came out with an egr valve to meet emissions standards that the 7.3 could not meet.
in 08 the 6.4 was introduced to meet upcoming 2012 emissions standards. 
after all the problems with the 6.0, ford starter research and development on their own engine to build after the contract with navistar ran out. 
after the problems with the 5.4 put the nail in the coffin for navistar, ford introduced the 6.7 in 2011


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

The Ford guys are gonna say the Ford is better, and the Chevy guys are gonna say the Chevy is better. The truth is, all advertising i biased, no matter what anyone says. A lot of my friends are hard-core Ford guys, and we bust balls back and forth all the time, and at the end of the day we all do the same job and our trucks all get it done, regardless of what name is on the front. 

That said, I was in a Ford dealer the other day for something and I grabbed a 2012 Superduty brochure, and I also have a 2012 Chevy brochure kicking around and after comparing them, all the features and bells and whistles are all the same, they are all about the same price for the various levels of options and add ons and all that other BS, and at the end of the day it just comes down to a pissing match of who has this better than that. Like for example, the Chevy brochure says the Duramax has 397hp and 765lb of torque.Ford's Powestroke claims "best in class" 400hp and 800lb torque. Fine, they get to say "best in class" but in the real world, are you going to notice that extra 3hp in the Ford? Probably not....or the 35lb of extra torque in the Ford? Also, probably not, considering the Ford is a slightly larger-bodied truck and probably weighs more than the Chevy. Ford claims 17,500lbs of conventional trailer towing capacity and 6,640lbs payload capacity, whereas Chevy claims 18,000lbs and 7,215lbs respectively. In the real world, you're gonna load that extra small machine on the trailer, or dump that extra half-scoop of stone in the bed, and you're gonna go down the road that way and the truck will prob handle it just fine. So a couple hundred pounds here and there REALLY does not make a difference. Like I said, for the most part, all these little numbers details they try to one-up each other with are really insignificant in the real world and how you're gonna use the truck. More or less now, considering what new trucks COST, I think the longevity of the truck is more important than anything. People are paying $40-50,000 for a new truck, and they are gonna run it and work it until they get every penny out of it. For all the people here that say they've had Fords with 200k, or 250k or whatever, I'm sure theres a Chevy thats got just as many miles on it. The first 2 trucks I had when I was younger were older Chevys one had 266k on it and the other had 215k on it and they both started and ran like a top and never left me stranded. I'm sure someone else has a similar story with a Ford. It's interesting to see now a days with all these emissions regulations and tight tolerances these motors are expected to perform withing, if we will EVER see trucks make it to 20+ years old with over 250k miles on them.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I think you just ended this discussion....


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I did, the Tatra has the a frame 7 times stronger than these wimpy 3/4 tons, and twice the strength of Mackmans Mack.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Stik208;1430557 said:


> I did, the Tatra has the a frame 7 times stronger than these wimpy 3/4 tons, and twice the strength of Mackmans Mack.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Stik208;1430557 said:


> I did, the Tatra has the a frame 7 times stronger than these wimpy 3/4 tons, and twice the strength of Mackmans Mack.


You win You win.

See the problem is we should all be driving Tartas. You guys just dont understand how great they are. lol:laughing:


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

87chevy;1430566 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Whatever happened to that guy?


he is out plowing with his tata making $700 per hour.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's something to chew on also.

Would you want a boxed in frame or an open frame.

I would prefer an open frame from the cleaning angle. Seems to me a boxed in frame is just a place for all the crap to catch and never get cleaned.

....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Shaw;1276280 said:


> I seen this last night. I was going to post it, but i didnt want to. I m a Ford guy and I hate to said that Chevy has the better truck all around.


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

*howe long sucks*

put a 810 blizzard on one of those dura maxipads it will be on the ground\. are any of us plowers worried about driving through a 3 foot ditch. I tbhink not. solid fron t axle all the way. I was a chevy man until my patrner talked meinto a super duty with leaf springs of course.cHEVYS ARE REALLY NICE RIDING TRUCKS AS LONG AS THERES NO WEIGHT ON THE FRONT.jUST MY OPONIONION.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

birddseedd;1432044 said:


>


Yes a Ford guy just said Chevy has a better truck. Don't see why thats so confusing



ctbman;1436516 said:


> put a 810 blizzard on one of those dura maxipads it will be on the ground\. are any of us plowers worried about driving through a 3 foot ditch. I tbhink not. solid fron t axle all the way. I was a chevy man until my patrner talked meinto a super duty with leaf springs of course.cHEVYS ARE REALLY NICE RIDING TRUCKS AS LONG AS THERES NO WEIGHT ON THE FRONT.jUST MY OPONIONION.


Can you take caps lock off and learn to spell please?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Maleko;1276269 said:


> I cant believe what happens to the Ford.....
> 
> Big differance in strength...


not my fordwesportwesportwesport


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

ctbman;1436516 said:


> put a 810 blizzard on one of those dura maxipads it will be on the ground\. are any of us plowers worried about driving through a 3 foot ditch. I tbhink not. solid fron t axle all the way. I was a chevy man until my patrner talked meinto a super duty with leaf springs of course.cHEVYS ARE REALLY NICE RIDING TRUCKS AS LONG AS THERES NO WEIGHT ON THE FRONT.jUST MY OPONIONION.


Oh the IFI is so bad, wait, Ford has gone to it..next they will put the durmax in the POS.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Ford does not have IFI. i don't know what that is, but they don't have it


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Somebody put this thread out of it's misery!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1437253 said:


> Somebody put this thread out of it's misery!


I coudl show a pic of something i welded, a few people will comment and itl get removed by a mod soon.

:laughing:


----------

